# Bailey is peeing in house after being boarded for a week



## Rascal560 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 9 year old Beagle/German Shepard mix named Bailey. We went on vacation a few weeks ago and boarded her at the vet. She usually acts like she enjoys staying at the vet when we go out of town. Since we've been back she will go to the same spot and pee and poop in the house, even if we are there and even if she just came in from outside. I don't think she's sick I think she is just mad that we left her for a week.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Rascal560 said:


> I have a 9 year old Beagle/German Shepard mix named Bailey. We went on vacation a few weeks ago and boarded her at the vet. She usually acts like she enjoys staying at the vet when we go out of town. Since we've been back she will go to the same spot and pee and poop in the house, even if we are there and even if she just came in from outside. I don't think she's sick I think she is just mad that we left her for a week.


Dogs don't get mad like people do, she isn't doing it to get even or show you she is angry. 

First thing is have her checked for a UTI, she may not be able to hold it right now or eliminate fully outside. Then, make sure the area is completely cleaned using an enzyme cleaner or white vinegar/water mix (50/50) to get rid of the smell that is like a "pee here" sign. 

She may be stressed and tired and kind of "reverting" on her housetraining so after a vet check for any health reasons, go back to potty training 101 with her crated, in a small dog-safe room, or leashed to you and taken out regularly. At 9 years old, there is also the chance she's getting a touch of doggy dementia and basically being forgetful and needing to be reminded that she should do her business outside.


----------

